# How to STOP popups without messing with your systems



## cybergum (Oct 24, 2001)

OK I'm posting this here because it is somewhat of a tip....

Everybody hates popups (well most of us anyway) and don't like turning of javascript. So go to panicware.com and download "Pop-up Stopper" It works great, plus you can leave all your options the same. The only downside: you can't purposely open a new window. But just double-click the icon and turn it off, open it, then turn it back on. Viola, that simple. It works with I.E. and Netscape, any version I think.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Well turning your java off does the same thing and you don't need to install anything.


----------



## Wogus (Aug 21, 2001)

If you like Pop-up Stopper (as I certainly do) you might also be interested in "Web Washer". Available at (where else?)... www.webwasher.com. It's more than just a pop-up killer, and no need to use the 'Ctrl' key.

Just thought I'd pass it along...


----------



## Wogus (Aug 21, 2001)

Actually... try this link instead:

http://www.webwasher.com./en/products/wwash/download_license.htm

Note that Webwasher is free to DL for private use...


----------



## Max19 (Jul 31, 2001)

You could have problems with these programs just like you could have problems if you disable Java in your browser. Some web sites will not function if pop-up ads are disabled.


----------



## Wogus (Aug 21, 2001)

You're right of course... one COULD run into problems with either of these solutions. Life is not without it's risks. For myself, however, I am willing to trade that minor sense of concern for virtually pop-up/ad-banner-free Internet surfing.

And so far, (knocking on my genuine, simulated woodgrain finish) I have had no problems.


----------



## BML (Nov 25, 2001)

Another one is called popup killerpopup killer

The one funny thing, when you go to their site to download it, you get several pop up windows!

i dont like it that it kills not only pop up ads but when pages open in a new window. Sometimes you want a page to open in a new window. Is there any program that can kill only the ADS??


----------



## Wogus (Aug 21, 2001)

Nothing I've tried works 110%... but I'd love to hear from anyone who has found something that does.

Pop-Up Stopper, using the Ctrl key, allows you to instantly "toggle" it on and off though. If you want to allow that new window just "Ctrl + click" and the new window opens. Release the Ctrl key and PUS is back in action, just that quick.

I also keep java disabled.

A perfect solution? Probably not... But in a perfect world we wouldn't have pop-up ads to begin with.


----------



## BML (Nov 25, 2001)

Another one is called popup killerpopup killer

The one funny thing, when you go to their site to download it, you get several pop up windows!

i dont like it that it kills not only pop up ads but when pages open in a new window. Sometimes you want a page to open in a new window. Is there any program that can kill only the ADS??


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Max19 _
> *You could have problems with these programs just like you could have problems if you disable Java in your browser. Some web sites will not function if pop-up ads are disabled. *


You just turn the java back on and reload the page if you did not get a page to load. I keep my java off all the time and only use it if I have too.
Web pages also load faster with out java. Sometimes 5 times faster too.


----------



## Lyn Patterson (Nov 2, 2001)

I used to have Popup Stopper but had to uninstall it as it was creating havoc with my popup currency converter calculator on my web site. 

It certainly gave the creator of the currency converter calculator a few headaches as he said he would have to find a way to alert people who had similar programmes.

Lyn


----------



## Gram123 (Mar 15, 2001)

cybergum - 
Yes you *can* open a new window without quitting Pop-up Stopper.
All you have to do is keep Ctrl pressed when clicking on a link (or when going to File, New, Window).

Works for me.

Gram


----------



## Gram123 (Mar 15, 2001)

Oops - just noticed Wogus already gave this same tip.
Ah well, at least you've got a 2nd opinion confirming it works!

Gram


----------



## Lyn Patterson (Nov 2, 2001)

Gram123

Thanks for that, Gram. Will try it out. The trouble is - how many people looking at my site are going to know that? Do you think the advice should be added to that page because I don't think the average computer user is going to know what to do.

Lyn


----------



## SavvyLady (Oct 14, 2001)

i browse using open in new window... popup stopper will not allow this


so for my use ... its been the old fashioned click the x 
will try that


Savvy


----------



## dbcoooper (Apr 1, 2001)

What works for me:
I use Pop-up Stopper: don't have it start with windows because a lot of legitimate things happen for me in popups... I just click the desktop icon to start it whenever I get to one of those annoying sites, then shut it down when I get to a site where I want the popups. Certainly not perfect!!!!

Hmmm I like those 'open in new window' tricks, I'll have to try that way.


----------



## SavvyLady (Oct 14, 2001)

db... thats me..
No since in running it if ya don't need it

Savvy


----------



## Lyn Patterson (Nov 2, 2001)

I just installed Popup Stopper to see if I could get my web site to work with it.

I first tried holding down Ctrl while trying to click the currency converter box (which opens in the cc site) and that didn't work.
I got the 'Page could not be displayed' thing.

Then I tried turning it off in the systray and the same thing happened. Looks like I will be uninstalling it again.

Lyn


----------



## Shadowfax (Sep 26, 2001)

I've been using Popnot for about six months now and it works great. I set it to come on only when a browser is active. You can read more about it here.

Cost is $12 and well worth it imho.


----------



## Lyn Patterson (Nov 2, 2001)

Thanks, Shadowfax - will check it out.


----------



## AtreideS (Aug 20, 2001)

There is also another program available called Pop-Up Window Smasher (POW!). It is a really smalll program that closes any window which you tell it too. So when a pop-up window appears you tell it to close the particular pop-up, then the next time the pop-up window appears it will be instantly closed. That way it doesn't accidentally close the windows which you want to keep open  . You can get a copy from www.analogx.com. Whats even better is it is totally FREE! No advertising or anything.


----------



## Lyn Patterson (Nov 2, 2001)

AtreideS

Thank you - that is really great ! I do like the look of POW!

What about the CookieWall? That sound REALLY good as one can choose which ones to leave on. At the moment I eliminate all which means I have to keep logging on when I come back here. With CookieWall it seems I can OK this site !

Lyn


----------



## kramnnim (Dec 6, 2001)

I've been using Proxomitron for some time, works quite well and is very customizable. http://spywaresucks.org/prox/


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

kramnnim,

The link is no good. It takes you to another site.


----------



## Gnosisless (Dec 17, 2001)

Hi,

Just wanted to say that the correct address for The Proxomitron is http://proxomitron.org.

I've been using it for about a year now, and it is a great program. You can kill popup windows, stop javascripts from getting too much information, kill web bugs, set up acceptable cookie sites lists, eliminate banner ads, turn off annoying background sounds, stop the status bar from scrolling inane messages, turn off auto-refresh, re-enable your right mouse button, and a HOST of other features.

This program works as a proxy server, and it does have the ability to work with an existing proxy server, if you should need that.

It's basically free, though the author supports a band called Shonen Knife, and asks that you purchase and review a cd by them to become "registered". (Interesting concept: he calls this Shonenware) The band is actually pretty good for an all-female Japanese pop group!

The program is small, minimizes to the system tray, and can be easily bypassed for websites that won't work with the options you select (and there will be a few, especially if you turn off javascripting features). It can also be customized, and you can download and merge new capabilites into your config file from the author's site.

I heartily recommend this program.


----------



## evilmrhenry (Dec 14, 2001)

You could instead use another browser.

I am using K-Meleon kmeleon.sourceforge.net and it has a very nice option for disabling pop-ups on page load. I do not remember seeing a single popup ever since I started using it. The install is less than 4 megs, so it might just be worth checking out.


----------

